# Alternative zu HD-Tune



## Shorty484 (12. Juli 2014)

Halli Hallo,

wusste jetzt nicht genau wo ich das hin posten sollte, hoffe das passt hier rein.

ich müsste eine Festplatte auf Fehler, bzw. den aktuellen Zustand überprüfen. Gibt es außer HD Tune ein (kostenloses) Programm, welches vielleicht genauer und zuverlässiger scannt? Oder ist HD Tune gut genug?

Habs noch nie benutzt, deshalb die Frage


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2014)

Brauchst überhaupt keine Zusatz Tools. Mit CHKDSK hat Windows ein eigenes Überprüfungs Programm.

Falls du W7 benutzt, einfach Rechte Maus Taste auf Festplatte im Explorer machen und dann auf Eigenschaften/Tools gehen. Gleich das erste müste es dann sein "Fehlerüberprüfung".
Bei überprüfung wird der Rechner neu gestartet, also nicht wundern.


----------



## Shorty484 (13. Juli 2014)

CHKDSK war nicht wirklich immer zuverlässig, deshalb die Frage. Mir gings auch um Anzeige von Temperatur, also ein paar Zusatzinformationen. Hätte ich vielleicht dazu schreiben sollen


----------



## HanFred (13. Juli 2014)

HD Tune interpretiert laut eines Kommentars auf Heise die SMART-Parameter einiger HDD-Hersteller und von diversen SSDs nicht korrekt, für diesen Fall wird CrystalDiskInfo empfohlen. Davon sollte man gemäss Empfehlung von Chip die portable Version installieren, da die normale wohl mit AdWare verseucht ist.
Ansonsten ist HD Tune wohl ganz gut.
Ohne Gewähr, das habe ich nur mal eben schnell herausgesucht.


----------

